# Any timeshares in Montreal, Ottawa, Quebec, Toronto downtown areas?



## Jwerking (Sep 28, 2008)

Any help would be appreciated?

Thanks, 

JOyce


----------



## saf512 (Sep 28, 2008)

There are no TS downtown Ottawa, Toronto or Montreal (that I know of)but you can find some within a 1.5 hr drive.

My favorite would be,
Tremblant,Club Intrawest which is 1.5 hrs from Ottawa and/or Montreal.  Great place with lots to do for all ages.


Sandra


----------



## ausman (Sep 28, 2008)

There are some outside Quebec, a 40 minute ride perhaps. I liked #2021 Club Vacances Toutes Saisons.

There is another in the old port area of Montreal that I have thought I'd like to go to at one time. #8702 Club Vacances Port Royal.

RCI numbers referenced.


----------



## Aldo (Oct 1, 2008)

Several in Beaupre, more like 25 minutes into downtown Quebec.

Club Geopremiere, is a very nice resort in St. Hippolyte, maybe 45 minutes north of Montreal, depending on the traffic.  Some of their studios have a loft and a galley kitchen, others are nothing more than hotel rooms.  Make sure you get the ones with the loft and the galley.


----------



## eal (Oct 2, 2008)

On the same property as Club Geopremiere is Geoholiday Heights with very nice one and two bedroom condos.


----------



## cr4909 (Oct 2, 2008)

Forget the timeshare.  It sounds like your focus is on the city itself.  Go to vrbo or another rental website and rent an apartment for the week.  Especially in Quebec, the prices are pretty cheap.  For example, listing 87775 in Montreal is a one-bd apartment in old Montreal.  No, I've never stayed here and I have no finanical interest, but I just thought I'd give an example.  If you compare the cost between renting a week in the heart of Montreal vs staying in some rural resort outside the city with exchange fees, etc, I would think it would be much better to rent in the city where you really want to be.  And an apartment is still better than a hotel.


----------



## Don S (Oct 3, 2008)

*Carriage Hills, Carriage Ridge 1.5 hrs from DT Toronto*

I've stayed at both these resorts.  Very nice, spacious, well furnished rooms.  Grounds are beautiful.  Close to golf, skiing.  Activities there are average (average pool, exercise area, etc).

Both resorts are only about 1.5 hours from Downtown Toronto..in fact I think the resorts may offer tours of DT toronto, the local casino, etc.


----------



## Jwerking (Oct 7, 2008)

cr4909 said:


> Forget the timeshare.  It sounds like your focus is on the city itself.  Go to vrbo or another rental website and rent an apartment for the week.  Especially in Quebec, the prices are pretty cheap.  For example, listing 87775 in Montreal is a one-bd apartment in old Montreal.  No, I've never stayed here and I have no finanical interest, but I just thought I'd give an example.  If you compare the cost between renting a week in the heart of Montreal vs staying in some rural resort outside the city with exchange fees, etc, I would think it would be much better to rent in the city where you really want to be.  And an apartment is still better than a hotel.



Yes, indeed, do not disagree with you on this - as many times, timeshares are NOT in the cities and I do not like to daytrip esp. into a city - where one has no clue where to park, etc.  By the time one figures out how to get around, the daytrip is over - much too stressful when one is on vacation. 

I have the same problem with visiting national parks - would rather just stay in the park one or two nights instead of daytripping from timeshares that are an hour away on a daily basis.  I guess when I think about it, timeshares are great for BEACH - which is where we started with the whole thing .  But I have lots of weeks - so do try to use them whenever possible. 

Joyce


----------



## Jwerking (Oct 7, 2008)

Aldo said:


> Several in Beaupre, more like 25 minutes into downtown Quebec.
> 
> Club Geopremiere, is a very nice resort in St. Hippolyte, maybe 45 minutes north of Montreal, depending on the traffic.  Some of their studios have a loft and a galley kitchen, others are nothing more than hotel rooms.  Make sure you get the ones with the loft and the galley.




Okay, 25 mins is doable.  I have been to Montreal, but never to Quebec City - do you happen to know if it is very similar - meaning alot of the French influence in the city?

Thanks, joyce


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Oct 7, 2008)

Quebec City = France.


----------



## CSB (Oct 8, 2008)

Quebec is much more European. More french spoken there since most of the english-speaking population of Quebec live in Montreal area. Montreal is more like a large North American city except for the old city. Quebec City has a large old city with lots of charm, and character. In the summer you get street entertainment and its just wonderful to walk around and enjoy the atmosphere.


----------



## SteveH (Oct 11, 2008)

Calabogie Lodge (RCI GC) is 1 hour away from downtown Ottawa.  We own a couple of weeks there and find it's just far enough out of Ottawa to feel that we're away from it all. Personally, I wouldn't want to make day trips into Ottawa.  You can find Priceline hotels for about $50 a night in the city and B&Bs would be another good option.  Let me know if you do plan on visiting Ottawa and I can give you more info.
Steve


----------

